
Hurricanes lower your credit score - SQL2219
https://www.kansascityfed.org/~/media/files/publicat/reswkpap/pdf/rwp17-09.pdf?la=en
======
SQL2219
the aggregate effect of a category 1 hurricane on credit score was a reduction
of 16.2 percent. For a tract with an especially high rate of unpaid bills
(arbitrarily set a 5 percent), the effect is strikingly larger in magnitude at
-81.2 points. The median (3.09 percent) yields an average reduction in credit
score of 46.4 points. Thus, half of tracts affected by category 1 hurricanes
saw an average reduction in credit score of more than 46.4 points. This result
would drop an average credit score of 700 to just over 650

